# corn snake porn!!!



## bhoy67

:mf_dribble:this was my pair of corns at it last night only took them 5min to lock up! looking forward towhat i get as both are multi het :no1: so fingers crossed


----------



## bhoy67




----------



## Pythonman14

nice lock lol what are the genes involved in the hets?


----------



## bhoy67

god m8 if only i knew for sure though iv been told the females produced amels,snows and motleys i think!!!males i dont know as its his first year:flrt:hahahaha but he looks hypo ish and the peep i got them from said he was from a multi het clutch so we,ll see hopefully something nice pops up


----------



## Pythonman14

sounds like you will get somthing nice out of there and we better see pic of the babys when they hatch:no1:


----------



## bhoy67

oh i will if i get any mate theres no way i wouldnt: victory:


----------



## bhoy67

they were at it again tonight :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## lil05

always wondered how it worked  
made it clear now


----------



## xsmithx2

lol that well werid never seen snake porn lmao :lol2:

how many eggs do they lay?


----------



## bhoy67

lol! now u know! not too often do u see it like that most of the time the tails are wrapped around each other! pretty hardcore stuff eh?:mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## oakelm

He must have been keen for his first time 5 mins must be a record. Mine must be to secretive, most of them wont even look at each other when there is an audience.


----------



## bhoy67

they where at it again last night i been leaving 3 days between introductions and it seems to be working well just hope i get fertile eggs: victory:


----------



## kerryrep22

well they certainly knew what to do! :lol2: im putting my male and female corn together for the first time ever tonite, yay, quite excited, and cos its their first season im just hoping they know what to do! i have two males to choose from though so hopefully all should be good if one does not know what to do!


----------



## kerryrep22

any tips??


----------



## bhoy67

i did on ur own thread :2thumb: hope they are mating soon again mines have locked 4 times now in 2 weeks all averaging 3o-40min each lock up:no1:


----------



## mikerichards

I put my amel in with my great plains the otherday, as far as i know its his first time.
I couldnt see him when i put her in, i turned around, almost straight away turned back and he was there giving her a seeing to, it took less than 30 seconds for him to jump on.
It was a deffo lock up too, well, i saw what you have in the pics so am very happy.
Should be an interesting mix too.
My hurricane Motley anery has also locked up with my big reverse okeetee, so that should be fun too!!!


----------



## bhoy67

:2thumb: cool mate happy for u just hopin ma carpets will do that too:bash:


----------



## Milly_Tilly

can i ask what age your corns are mate


----------



## bhoy67

females about 6 and the males just turned 2 years old he went off his food around nov so cooled them etc and presto lol!!!!!


----------



## mikerichards

Cool mate, fingers crossed for your carpet!!! hope it all goes well. It was strangely exciting watching them at it, knowing that babies are on the way!!!!! yay!!


----------



## bhoy67

i know what u mean hahahahah u feel u shouldnt be watchin but u just cant stop lol!!


----------



## bhoy67

just weighed female again and she has put on 75grams in a week without food so shes getting a small mouse later tonight:no1: and she is starting too look rather fat now:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::no1::no1:


----------



## mikerichards

Excellent mate, really glad for you.


----------



## bhoy67

cheers big man : victory: im just really hopin i get fertile eggs n baby snakes


----------



## mikerichards

My reverse Okeetee laid yesterday, 27 nice little eggs!!! Should be an interesting batch, she was crossed to an anery hurricane motley!

Good luck mate.


----------

